# 40 turkeys and 18 deer



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

After leaving Caledon this afternoon, and heading south on Mississauga Road we saw in the field close to the public school a number of black objects around a thin stand of corn stalks. Pulling over we counted over 40 turkeys. The nearest ones were just a softball pitch away. Savouring the moment we decided to move on. Just a few minutes later and merging onto the 401 East, I asked Barb if she could see if the Credit R was still frozen, look look look, I glanced and she counted 18 deer...wow

anyone else seeing turkeys and deer today?


----------



## fubar79 (Jan 9, 2010)

Just South of Barrie on Huronia the last two days I've seen at least 20 Turkeys in the Morning.


----------



## LAVr (May 31, 2007)

Hi Fubar79
Those are the turkey that hang around my work
I think the big boys like to go to Misty


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Seen to big toms at the top end of my road this morning, as they crossed into a field that I have sole permission to hunt. 

I know where I'll be opening morning!!!

matt


----------



## fubar79 (Jan 9, 2010)

They weren't there this morning... must of been a late night at Misty's haha. How far do you work from there? Do turkeys travel much through the day?


----------



## LAVr (May 31, 2007)

I'm on Welham behind they area where they cut the trees, We use to feed the wild game before they cut. They forest was full of turkey and deer.

Just came back from the range lots of deer track and coyotes 
Do you go to the Wolf Den's?


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Remember the pic I took last year with about 36 deer? My dad saw a few more in the same location this week. Only a few inches of snow and very promising for the next generation, temps have been hovering around the freezing point for a good part of the winter.


----------



## LAVr (May 31, 2007)

Bonjour Pierre

Lots of deers in one area can attract coyotes . We use to have alots of deers on our Archery range and this years we have more coyotes. 
Just before you mention it the lack of deer is not cause by my bad shooting on the range.


----------



## fubar79 (Jan 9, 2010)

Cool. I live at Huronia and Mapleview. There is a guy just east of Huronia on Mapleview who feeds the ducks along Lovers Creek. I've seen turkeys in there a few times. 

I just purchased my first bow the other day. Once I get it set-up I plan on going to the Wolfs Den.


----------



## LAVr (May 31, 2007)

Let me know when you go I can show you around. I'm at the range almost every week end with some friends shooting the course.
What did you purchase?


----------



## fubar79 (Jan 9, 2010)

I'll send you a PM so we don't take over the OP thread. :darkbeer:


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

LAVr said:


> Bonjour Pierre
> 
> Lots of deers in one area can attract coyotes . We use to have alots of deers on our Archery range and this years we have more coyotes.
> Just before you mention it the lack of deer is not cause by my bad shooting on the range.


I'd say that in my neck of the woods, lots of the coyotes are attracted but the pig carcasses left to rot by some farmers in remote places on their farms...

As for those deer, they've been on the increase for the past 20 years, took a good hit in 2008 with our record winter and 18 feet of :smow: but since this one is mild and there's plenty of unharvested corn in some fields (didn't mature enough) they're having a field day... 

And no, I wouldn't blame the deer's absence on your bad shooting, buy maybe some flat tires?

Here's the pic I took last March, 32 deer in that field, and even less snow this year, it's all south of the border


----------

